
Samsung Explains Note 7 Battery Explosions, and Turns Crisis into Opportunity - em3rgent0rdr
http://www.forbes.com/sites/maribellopez/2017/01/22/samsung-reveals-cause-of-note-7-issue-turns-crisis-into-opportunity/#1056c73870ab
======
em3rgent0rdr
Samsung's own press release:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13459764](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13459764)

